# Word for the day  polyglot



## Josiah (Apr 14, 2015)

polyglot
[pol-ee-glot] 


adjective


1. able to speak or write several languages; multilingual.
2. containing, composed of, or written in several languages:
a polyglot Bible.


noun


3. a mixture or confusion of languages.
4. a person who speaks, writes, or reads a number of languages.
5. a book, especially a Bible, containing the same text in several languages.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 14, 2015)

I always thought polyglot meant a mixture of almost anything. Thanks for enlightening me, Josiah.  See, I am not too old to learn.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 14, 2015)

We native English speakers have fewer polyglots in our midst than any other group and Americans are the worst of the worst and that includes me.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 15, 2015)

Henry the Eighth of England ( he of the ginger beard and the six wives) was a polyglot, and a very intelligent man in all areas.Not sure how many languages he spoke but at least four or five.


----------

